# Rhodes lizards



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Hi I'm currently on the Greek island of rhodes saw some great lizards already
I only keep boas but really appreciate there beauty too







he was sunning himself after breakfast







this praying mantis also flew onto me one night and made me jump then land on the post










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice shots. I am surprised that you got very close to the Agama. When I was over there they were like lightning.

Be careful, there are some pretty dangerous snakes there too.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice pictures, particularly the Anatololacerta oertzeni, there are some stunning reptiles found on Rhodes, keep the pics coming


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Thanks,yes the little agama are like lighting except that one on the palm ,I was well chuffed he let me get that close, the locals have said there's snakes about as it's just all farm land each side of the hotel,I went for an hour yesterday looking lifting everything up cautiously with a big stick but couldn't see ote,it was 9 am but was already 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow , I'm so envious on a few levels ... snake and lizard-wise plus I've dreamt of retiring in Rhodes Town or Lindos for as long as I can remember !

Where are you based?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

I'm in theologos about 10mins from the airport, been really lucky and of course the weathers been amazing, shame there's not much sea life , but I've been doing the Red Sea for around 5yrs now and that's just out this work for snorkelling there was two octopi under the bird walk last November when I went that was amazing 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Well I didn't get to see my first wild snake I went out a couple of times in the fields but didn't find any thing,I didn't have a torch and I didn't
Fancy going out at night as I don't think the vipers out there would be a good find in the dark lol, I did find a couple more beasties a nice big locust and a nice big spider I think it's an orb family which was a really good size







even tho I don't really do spiders I appreciate there beauty,I think it's done some needlework at school looking at the patch it's done on its web










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Spider's not my thing either but that is a great shot of an amazing looking spider. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

That spider photo gave me the heebie jeebies!!! Eeeek. Nice lizards though!


----------

